# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Whites tree frog morphs? Let's see them!

## Frogger00

If you have a whites tree frog morph, please post a picture and name of the morph! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

How do I know if have. Morph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

> How do I know if have. Morph?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morphs are different from the average color. So blue eyed whites are a morph, because they are different than the average whites who has golden eyes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

I think houdini may be a blue morph ? but I'm not sure. Her eyes are golden but she's always a teal apposed to green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

Lucy is a blue eyed pale phase... like Honey-Lime she never turns brown, just a honey/caramel color, and her green is pale (not as limey as his though). 


Jelly Bean is a chocolate-olive phase (he stays dark brown during the day and turns olive green at night) with snowflakes, side spots, and silver eyes


Shirley is an Aussie blue-green with white side spots and gold eyes & Honey-Lime is a pale phase with light gold eyes that often look silver (both have just a few very faint snowflakes).

----------


## Frogger00

> Lucy is a blue eyed pale phase... like Honey-Lime she never turns brown, just a honey/caramel color, and her green is pale (not as limey as his though). 
> 
> 
> Jelly Bean is a chocolate-olive phase (he stays dark brown during the day and turns olive green at night) with snowflakes, side spots, and silver eyes
> 
> 
> Shirley is an Aussie blue-green with white side spots and gold eyes &amp; Honey-Lime is a pale phase with light gold eyes that often look silver (both have just a few very faint snowflakes).


You've got some very pretty colors!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

Thanks!  ^_^ This is one thing I really love about the WTFs. Back when I originally started researching them (I've wanted WTFs for years!) they were just blue-green or green and could turn brown, now there's more variety to choose from with the new morphs and it's awesome! The day a pied WTF becomes available I'm going to scream with glee!  :Big Grin:  ...Then I'm going to cry my eyes out because there will be no way I can afford it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frogger00

> Thanks!  ^_^ This is one thing I really love about the WTFs. Back when I originally started researching them (I've wanted WTFs for years!) they were just blue-green or green and could turn brown, now there's more variety to choose from with the new morphs and it's awesome! The day a pied WTF becomes available I'm going to scream with glee!  ...Then I'm going to cry my eyes out because there will be no way I can afford it!


A pied whites would really be something! I love the golden morph. I've been studying them for some time as well... I believe I first became interested when I was 8. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

My next one (eventually) will be a true honey-blue eyed or a yellow blue eyed. Hoping for an adult male if I can find one, already plan on naming him "Butter Bean", lol  :Wink:

----------


## Frogger00

> My next one (eventually) will be a true honey-blue eyed or a yellow blue eyed. Hoping for an adult male if I can find one, already plan on naming him "Butter Bean", lol


I'm planning on picking a few of those morphs up myself at a reptile expo this summer. I'm so excited! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

Can't wait to see pics!  :Wink:

----------


## Frogger00

> Can't wait to see pics!


I will definitely post pics of any future new frogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

irThumper

----------


## Stephanie

Misty sorry the pic twisted when I uploaded it.

----------


## Frogger00

> Misty sorry the pic twisted when I uploaded it.


Beautiful pattern and color!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

Thanks she's very light green normally. That was the first night I brought her home.

----------


## Frogger00

> Thanks she's very light green normally. That was the first night I brought her home.


Still just as pretty! Reminds me of one of my frogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wulf

I recently brought home nine baby WTFs, more than originally planned, but when my fiance saw the first five the morning after we got them, she urged me to go rescue the others. The transition in their colors and dispositions, well, I didn't take too much coaxing, even if it means buying a second and even third terrarium as they grow.
Have some pretty blues in the bunch, one pale yellow, don't know the sex on any except one. And then I got a good look at this one the other day, here is the same frog in light/dark for comparison. I know he has something eyes, blue/silver? not sure what you would call the color scheme he has going on, other than eye candy. =p

----------


## Wulf

I keep seeing the term snowflake, I assume it refers to the spots? I know spots occur naturally in the species (these are my first WTFs, still learning) but some of these have a number of large spots, and a couple have tons of small dots all over. When I can figure out the upload to album here I will get some better detail pics up.


This one here, goes from chartreuse green to this pale yellow, sorry about the angle, it was hard to get a picture of her with the light and her being so light colored.

Here are a couple with the larger spots, also a good shot of one of the blues.

----------


## Stephanie

> I keep seeing the term snowflake, I assume it refers to the spots? I know spots occur naturally in the species (these are my first WTFs, still learning) but some of these have a number of large spots, and a couple have tons of small dots all over. When I can figure out the upload to album here I will get some better detail pics up.
> 
> 
> This one here, goes from chartreuse green to this pale yellow, sorry about the angle, it was hard to get a picture of her with the light and her being so light colored.
> 
> Here are a couple with the larger spots, also a good shot of one of the blues.


Nice frogs!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## billybatz9

That's a lot of frogs wulf. Love the community setup you got there. Really nice. I wonder how many whites tree frogs species there are. I know there a tons of different types of tree frogs, but I am not sure on how mnay whites tree frogs there are. I know of the regular ones and blue eyed ones. That's about it. Learning about new ones every year. Crazy what people can produce.

----------


## Frogger00

Whites tree frogs come in a variety of patterns and colors, as you have seen. The one with blue eyes is exactly that: a blue eyed whites tree frog. I have one myself, very pretty morph. 

The frogs with multiple spots are called snowflakes. I have one of those as well, and many others do too. Probably the most common "morph". 

The frogs with a blue tint to their skin are called blue phase. This morph is just a phase, so they may grow out of it or stay that way throughout their life. 

The one you described as yellow could be a honey morph, although it's hard to tell in the pic. Could you try to get a better one? This is a really nice morph, and rare too. 

The frogs who seem very very dark(I noticed one in the picture) are either stressed, or they are the brown morph. It's not really a morph I suppose, but it looks different than your average whites. But they are what the name suggests, brown. 

You probably don't have these in your collection, as there is only one producer that I know of, but a frog that is covered head to toe in snowflakes is called a super snowflake. Probably one of my favorite morphs, aside from the honey. 

If you would like to know more about morphs, I suggest you do a google search on Sandfire Dragon Ranch. Beautiful frogs you have, I'm quite jealous! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

> Whites tree frogs come in a variety of patterns and colors, as you have seen. The one with blue eyes is exactly that: a blue eyed whites tree frog. I have one myself, very pretty morph. 
> 
> The frogs with multiple spots are called snowflakes. I have one of those as well, and many others do too. Probably the most common "morph". 
> 
> The frogs with a blue tint to their skin are called blue phase. This morph is just a phase, so they may grow out of it or stay that way throughout their life. 
> 
> The one you described as yellow could be a honey morph, although it's hard to tell in the pic. Could you try to get a better one? This is a really nice morph, and rare too. 
> 
> The frogs who seem very very dark(I noticed one in the picture) are either stressed, or they are the brown morph. It's not really a morph I suppose, but it looks different than your average whites. But they are what the name suggests, brown. 
> ...


Very helpful thanks for he great info! I've concluded I have two snowflake morphs and a blue phase or a an Australian wtf. Not sure if the blue phase and the Australian are the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wulf

Here are the best shots I have of the pale one, they've only been home three weeks, so I am not handling them unless nessicary. (terrarium cleaning etc.) They have been adjusting nicely though, all eating ravenously. I'm also aware that some will outgrow certain colors, but regardless, I have had an interest in getting WTF's for about two decades, and I am thrilled with the nice little rainbow I put together no matter how rare or not.

----------


## Wulf

Thank you very much for the info! They are "coming out of their shells" nicely, so I should be able to get some better pics soon.

----------


## Frogger00

That's a very interesting color. Another member on the forum has a frog that color, they called it Honey-Lime :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wulf

:Smile:  Thank you, I had been calling that little one True, the darkest color I've seen on it has been a chartreuse green (the colors showing when we first got them and they were stressed), but most of the time that pale yellow is what you see on it.

----------


## Wulf

I know this little guy is not a super snowflake, but he does have a lot of flakes. He was a little more timid, one of the runts, but has been coming out and sleeping in the open more lately. I can't wait until he gets a little bigger and I can see just how many spots he has.



And these two, the blue eyed and almost always yellow one (he does turn bright green once in a while), they've become good buds lol.


This is about as dark and green as Tru (The yellowish one) gets, he was a little more green at the pet store, but none of them were happy there. Brought home a lot of brown and gray frogs, by the next morning we had a whole rainbow of brighter colors investigating their new home. Tru is the one center front, sleeping under the big blue Beast there.

----------


## Frogger00

I'm so jealous. I've noticed the blue eyes are darker. I don't know if that's the case with all of them though. And you definitely have a snowflake! He will develop more spots as he matures too. Also, don't be alarmed if your frogs get the dreaded green spots! When they are young, it's a sign of maturity. Anyway, happy frogging with your beautiful animals! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

One of our little babies.

----------


## Whitney

> One of our little babies.


That is a beautiful frog!

----------


## Whitney

Here's my new babies!



The one in the first pic has silver eyes. I haven't gotten a good look of the others eyes yet, just got them last night and don't want to disturb them too much.

----------


## Krispy

Moe got big

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

